# Offshore 8-21



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone fishing out of Galveston or Freeport tomorrow. I have me plus one if room is available.


----------



## Team Masterbaiter (Jul 5, 2011)

Or if anyone wants to go with me hit me up


----------

